# FC 303 vs 306 Movements



## gecko0

Hi-

Is there any notable difference(s) between the FC-303 and FC-306 movements? After a lot of searching, I've only found that the 303 starts as an ebauche elaborate (per a comment by the CEO in their forums). The movement details listed on their site (copied below) does not list the 306 at all.

EDIT: This thread says it's a Sellita SW300 / ETA 2892-A2 clone. Still interested to hear what is actually done by FC to these other than cosmetics, if any. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/fre...ine-white-dial-quartz-fc-220nw4s6-784959.html

Thanks for any input!

http://www.frederique-constant.com/watch-care/


*MODEL

*

FC300, FC303, FC310*MOVEMENT
*

BASE SW200*ACCURACY
*

-5 +15 SEC/DAYFC315, FC335BASE SW200-5 +15 SEC/DAYFC305, FC325, FC360, FC610, FC680, FC710BASE SW300-5 +10 SEC/DAYFC308BASE 2893-5 +10 SEC/DAYFC320 CHRONOMETERBASE SW2000 + 5 SEC/DAYFC392, FC393, FC395BASE SW500-5 +10 SEC/DAYFC435BASE UNITAS 64970 +20 SEC/DAYFC700, FC735MANUFACTURE MAXIME-5 +10 SEC/DAYFC910, FC930, FC915, FC935HEART BEAT MANUFACTURE-5 +10 SEC/DAYFC980, FC985 TOURBILLON MANUFACTURE0 + 5 SEC/DAY


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

This table has some inaccuracies, the most glaring of which is listing the FC-710 as base SW300 when all 700 series movements are in-house. I would think that the FC-306 is a SW300 with the seconds hand removed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gecko0

Thank you for the reply. You are definitely correct...I didn't notice the 710 being in the wrong column. I just double checked my copy/paste to make sure it wasn't a typo and their site is indeed wrong.


----------



## Nokie

> I would think that the FC-306 is a SW300 with the seconds hand removed.


Correct. The 700 and 900 series movements are in-house, all else are standard, with maybe a few slight mods.


----------

